# Lotus Elise 111R



## b3ves

Now with the 190VVT engine from the Toyota Celica and sporting 220bhp/tonne, vs 212bhp/tonne for the VX220 Turbo. 0-60 in 4.8 and 150mph, but now with ABS and various refinements missing from Elise to date.

Thoughts?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Yeah if you're into the Elise thing - it's always needed more usable power IMO and the Toyota VVT engine is excellent if a little low in torque for something like the Elise.

I think they should supercharge it tbh - keeps the power all the way through the rev range w/o peaking like a Turbo.


----------



## scoTTy

I've only experienced that engine in a Celica at Brands Hatch. I really didn't like it. When I got to the bit where the engine change happens it just went thud and suddenly you had a bit more power. It was not subtle at all and was the total opposite of smooth.

Maybe on road it's better but in an elise I guess it'll see some track use. Maybe they've refined it or something but the only engine I've ever been less impressed with was the old Rover turbo diesel :-/


----------



## garyc

Looks a good combo - gives the 220VXT a run for it's money and enables Lotus to sell it in the US.

The engine is heavier than the K series though and the Elsie is one car not really suited to forced induction.

Toyota now 2nd largest motor Â manufacturer in the world - a bit more reach than Rover. 

ps I know it Looks like the M250 all over again, but I do like the new Esprit sketches in this weeks Autocar.


----------



## TJS

The comparative VX220T/111R performance figures quoted by Autocar are largely identical. The most telling difference however is the torgue output; 184lbs between 1950 to 5500 rpm for the Vx v 133lbs at 6800rpm for the 111R

On a trackday .. who cares. But for real world day to day use I think I would opt for the mid range overtaking punch of the Vx. Too many years driving BMW turbo diesels ! Vx tunability must be easier .. I think several forum members have opted for this route

As to styling ; the VX seems to look much better in the flesh than pictures whereas the Lotus seems over detailed and fussy. A fully specced 111R is going to the the wrong side of Â£30k, which, given the current $ exchange rate, is going to make this a very expensive choice for the Yanks.

I have only ridden in a Vx220T, but it was hugely impressive to the extent it's difficult to imagine the journalists summary being quite so decisive. "new Elise makes it (Vx) feel clumsy" "the Elise 111R betters it in every way"

Methinks said journalist has one eye on his next Lotus South of France all expenses paid launch !

What would I go for ? ... I am a tart for brand perception, so it's the Lotus.

As to the Esprit concept ... more than just a hint of Lambo Gallardo ?


----------



## garvin

> ......... but I do like the new Esprit sketches in this weeks Autocar.


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulb

I'm sure it's a cracking car. I've not driven one yet but I'd like to. I have actually found the VVTi engine to be more on-off than the VXT lump which may go against the no forced induction purists.

The VXT is certainly more modable. Thorney is running over 300 bhp/tonne now and his car is pretty swift.

It's certainly got me excited about getting mine back. I'm down to slightly under the 111R weight (855 kg) and should have very similar power in a week or so. That will also be coupled with 15 lb-ft more torque in mine...

I think the biggest thing for me would be the lack of tuning options. If I was starting again, I would consider an Elise/Exige and an engine swap with the excellent Ford Duratec. A friend has one in his Caterham producing 220 bhp with only some top end work and throttle bodies... More work can take the Ford engine beyond 250 bhp with little effort. The think the Toyota lacks most is tweakability


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> I've only experienced that engine in a Celica at Brands Hatch. I really didn't like it. When I got to the bit where the engine change happens it just went thud and suddenly you had a bit more power. It was not subtle at all and was the total opposite of smooth.
> 
> Maybe on road it's better but in an elise I guess it'll see some track use. Maybe they've refined it or something but the only engine I've ever been less impressed with was the old Rover turbo diesel Â :-/


Paul - when are you going to buy a Porker BTW?  ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Still not decided - 911, S4, wait for S3, Boxter Coupe, etc
I hope to have a bit more direction soon Â


----------



## b3ves

I've booked a test drive in one on Saturday and will let you know.

Last time I drove an Elise was a new 111s, immediately before I bought the TTR. At that time I thought it was horrid, sounding like a bucket of bolts and way too basic for anything other than a plaything. Now I have a Golf for the practical thing (rare) and quite fancy something more optimized for weekend blasts and the odd track day. The Elise has also evolved (albeit at the expense of ++kg's) to include some of the creature comforts I'd want, so this may be the time.

I'll probably try a VX220 turbo for comparison as well, although I'd be lying if I said badge snobbery wouldn't affect my judgement.

Failing that, I'll ditch both the TT and the R32 and see what age 996 C2 Coupe I could stretch to. Then there's the beast that is the TVR Tuscan, which somehow keeps tempting me whenever I start feeling optimistic about the potentially ruinous ownership proposition.

It's gonna be a fun few weeks


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> I've booked a test drive in one on Saturday and will let you know.
> 
> Last time I drove an Elise was a new 111s, immediately before I bought the TTR. At that time I thought it was horrid, sounding like a bucket of bolts and way too basic for anything other than a plaything. Now I have a Golf for the practical thing (rare) and quite fancy something more optimized for weekend blasts and the odd track day. The Elise has also evolved (albeit at the expense of ++kg's) to include some of the creature comforts I'd want, so this may be the time.
> 
> I'll probably try a VX220 turbo for comparison as well, although I'd be lying if I said badge snobbery wouldn't affect my judgement.
> 
> Failing that, I'll ditch both the TT and the R32 and see what age 996 C2 Coupe I could stretch to. Then there's the beast that is the TVR Tuscan, which somehow keeps tempting me whenever I start feeling optimistic about the potentially ruinous ownership proposition.
> 
> It's gonna be a fun few weeks


C2 Coupe for an all rounder! See the long termer end of term in last weeks Autocar


----------



## b3ves

> C2 Coupe for an all rounder! Â See the long termer end of term in last weeks Autocar


Yep, read that, but will it be as much fun to drive as something like an Elise? Also, if I do get into track days, it's bound to be much more expensive in consumables such as brakes and tyres.


----------



## jampott

> I'm down to slightly under the 111R weight (855 kg)


Thats still quite a lot, for what is essentially a land mammal......


----------



## jgoodman00

> Yep, read that, but will it be as much fun to drive as something like an Elise? Also, if I do get into track days, it's bound to be much more expensive in consumables such as brakes and tyres.


Lol, yes. It wont be pretty!


----------



## b3ves

Drove it today and it's awesome - I want one! The steering is phenomenal and it's the sort of car that makes you want to go round and round roundabouts just for the hell of it. The one I drove had only done 50 miles and I was limited to 4000 rpm with one excursion above 6000rpm when the VVT kicks in - wow, what a fantastic little car! Also was passenger in it on the motorway and it's remarkably refined - I could certainly handle doing long journeys in it. Brakes now have a servo so you don't have to stamp on them and the gearbox is SO much slicker than the old Elise and far more sporty than the TT change.

Now just have to choose the right colour combo - fancy metallic black with the black wheels and either black, tan or red interior. Yippee, can't wait!


----------



## martin_read

Very, very, very tempted. I think I need to arrange a test drive 

martin


----------



## TJS

B3VES ... did the car have the optional Touring Pack ?

Still going to try the VX220t ? ... just out of curiosity


----------



## b3ves

> B3VES ... did the car have the optional Touring Pack ?
> 
> Still going to try the VX220t ? ... just out of curiosity


Yes, it did have the touring pack and it felt so much more refined.

Re the VX 220, I'm away in America this week but will hopefully get something lined up for next weekend. I have to say my mind's made up already, though...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Yes, it did have the touring pack and it felt so much more refined.
> 
> Re the VX 220, I'm away in America this week but will hopefully get something lined up for next weekend. I have to say my mind's made up already, though...


Look's like a done deal mate ;D

Yes, C2 is expensive on consumables but knowing what you're like you should give it a test drive to compare and RESIST ZE URGE MONSIEUR BEVES!

Pluses about the C2:

- Great for long trips - more refined than an Elise therefore sat nav, cd player, LUGGAGE etc....

- Still great on track

- The BEST breakes on a road car, ever. (Album 2 ;D )

- Just.......pure

Negatives

- Not as raw as an Elise but I bet timewise around CC or Bedford the C2 is quicker.

Elise still a great car - will you get cheesed off with lack or torque, unrefined electronics/l;ack or traction/never wanting to take it out in the wet etc etc.........


----------



## b3ves

> Elise still a great car - will you get cheesed off with lack or torque, unrefined electronics/l;ack or traction/never wanting to take it out in the wet etc etc.........


I reckon it'll make a perfect antidote to my R32, which I'm gonna keep. I don't need 2 practical cars and after 6 years of enjoying roadster ownership I'm not going to give up the rag lightly. The C2 cabrio does not appeal and in any event the 996 will be obsolete come November.

See, I've convinced myself Â ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> I reckon it'll make a perfect antidote to my R32, which I'm gonna keep. I don't need 2 practical cars and after 6 years of enjoying roadster ownership I'm not going to give up the rag lightly. The C2 cabrio does not appeal and in any event the 996 will be obsolete come November.
> 
> See, I've convinced myself Â ;D


Well if you're keeping the R32 then most defnitely - it'd be rude not to 

220bhp per tonne.....right...so the Evo weighs 1360KG and std has 202bhp per tonne.....but after my mods has.......


----------



## garyc

Consumables and servicing on a C2 will probably be less than the Elise. Â Check out Lotus servicing costs. Â Let's not kid ourselves.

911s are notoriously kind to their tyres and brakes on track days. Â The last one I did with AFN at Thruxton was done with their forecourt stock and demonstrators - all of which had a quick clean and went straight back on the lot. Â Not a scrubbed tyre shoulder in sight; or awarped disc. Â That's why they are such good practical cars and that is why the C2 will hardly become obselete in the same way that the last Lotus Elan did...

Elises are very costly to work on. Â With such low volumes, that is how Lotus survive with just one model.


----------



## jgoodman00

If its got the Toyota engine, cant you just get it serviced by Toyota, & pay Â£90 a service?


----------



## paulb

Have to say Gary, I think you're wrong on that one. Services are every 9000 on an Elise and the 'A' services are only about Â£180. The expensive one is the cambelt change which will set you back about Â£600.

When I did the sums an Elise was cheaper to run than a Boxster, let alone a 911. Brake wear will be less in an Elise as they weight little more than half as much. Same goes for tyres. If you bung it at the dealer, they will charge you through the nose for consumables, but pads, discs, tyres, etc are all available aftermarket.

As for tracktimes around Bedford, well fastest Carrera4 is 2:57:45 on the long circuit. C2s are all slower but that could be down to the driver.

Fastest Elise is a 3:02:35 for a modified Sport160. However, the new 111R should be quicker. Unlikely to be quite as quick as an old Exige, but not far off. Best time in an Exige is 2:43.45.

Power to weight will be very similar between a 111R and 996C2.


----------



## Monique

Boys, boys, boys!

The BEST Porker ever is the 993 RS if you are looking for a toy.

HUGE brakes and fully adjustable suspension. If you will do little mileage and enjoy weekend trips and track days, this is IT. Absolutely brilliant and collectible too!

Reliable too unlike TVR!

Choices, choices... ;D


----------



## Antwerpman

Go for the T350, or even better the Sagaris and live a little!!


----------



## garyc

> Have to say Gary, I think you're wrong on that one. Services are every 9000 on an Elise and the 'A' services are only about Â£180. The expensive one is the cambelt change which will set you back about Â£600.
> 
> When I did the sums an Elise was cheaper to run than a Boxster, let alone a 911. Brake wear will be less in an Elise as they weight little more than half as much. Same goes for tyres. If you bung it at the dealer, they will charge you through the nose for consumables, but pads, discs, tyres, etc are all available aftermarket.
> 
> .


If you say so...

http://www.enticknapd.fsnet.co.uk/servicing.htm


----------



## paulb

I don't think comparing a sport160 is valid. This is a highly tuned version of the K series (as high as they get without direct to head throttle bodies) and as such is more demanding.

The standard K, 111S and now 111R are all on 9k servicing and should be considerably cheaper.

When I looked at a Boxster S, I was told to bank on Â£1700 every 40k miles (4 services 2 biggies and a 2 smaller ones) I can't imagine a 911 to be cheaper.

OK, they're an independant but Sinclaires quote:

Elise "A" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT)
Â£169 
Elise "B" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT) Â£269 
Elise "C" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT) Â£475

And the service interval is AABAAC with a service every 9k miles on a standard car. This suggests that it should be possible to run an Elise for 40k miles for under Â£1000.

Paul


----------



## Kell

Just to go off at a tangent - saw your car on Saturday Paul.

They were putting it away at AMD as we left. Recognised the plate.


----------



## paulb

Yeah. It's living there at the moment as the quest for power continues... Collect in on Friday for a trackday Saturday


----------



## garyc

> I don't think comparing a sport160 is valid. This is a highly tuned version of the K series (as high as they get without direct to head throttle bodies) and as such is more demanding.
> 
> The standard K, 111S and now 111R are all on 9k servicing and should be considerably cheaper.
> 
> When I looked at a Boxster S, I was told to bank on Â£1700 every 40k miles (4 services 2 biggies and a 2 smaller ones) I can't imagine a 911 to be cheaper.
> 
> OK, they're an independant but Sinclaires quote:
> 
> Elise "A" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT)
> Â£169
> Elise "B" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT) Â Â£269
> Elise "C" Service (inclusive of parts, labour and VAT) Â Â£475
> 
> And the service interval is AABAAC with a service every 9k miles on a standard car. This suggests that it should be possible to run an Elise for 40k miles for under Â£1000.
> 
> Paul


That does rather assume you could do 40K miles without replacing any non service items in an Elise. Â :-/

You really believe that? Â this guy spent best part of Â£6K servicing and repairs in 33 months. Â His overall running costs were 50p a mile, and he has almost certainly underestimated the dep'n.

http://www.pistonheads.com/members/showCar.asp?carId=1268

A 40K duty cycle is nothing to a Porsche.

The Rover engine has always been cheap on parts. Â That is the least of it. Toyota parts will be slightly more costly. Â But it is the cost of suspension parts, clutch, electrics, any body work, that all cost on an Elise. Â Lotus build-to-fail component parameters will undoubtedly be less than that of Porsches.

My brother in law has run an Elsie S1 for 3 years. Â His 36K service (with some non service items) came to Â£1300. Â It is definately not a cheap car to run.

In my mind reliable cars are always cheaper to run in the long run. Â Lotus reliability is not the stuff of legends. Â Porsche reliability is. Â Borne out with 996s holding just less than 70% of their value after 3 years, a record not matched by Lotus.

Don't get me wrong, I love Elises in the same way that I love Caterhams - an unrivalled driving experience but I would not convince myself that they are in any way cheap to run just because all of a sudden they have a Japanese engine , particularly if I had been used to running high service interval, low component failiure rate, fixed price servicing, German cars.

Still. Â Like we said before, it is easy to sell yourself on any motoring proposition once that desire kicks in.


----------



## paulb

Fair point. One of the things that attracted me to the VX was the three year warranty so I guess I must have some view on reliability!


----------



## b3ves

> Fair point. One of the things that attracted me to the VX was the three year warranty so I guess I must have some view on reliability!


..and Lotus are now doing 2 year unlimited mileage. That'll be the longest I'd keep it


----------



## b3ves

Done - ordered this morning in Storm Titanium with Red leather. Delivery sometime in March ;D


----------



## paulb

Good call Rob. Storm is a gorgeous colour. I'm sure you'll be well chuffed


----------



## garyc

> ..and Lotus are now doing 2 year unlimited mileage. That'll be the longest I'd keep it


Sound move - it's gonna be a LOT of fun.


----------



## jampott

> Done - ordered this morning in Storm Titanium with Red leather. Delivery sometime in March Â ;D


I'd have gone for the ragtop 350z (see autotrader) with the Middlehursts Supercharger fitted (see Evo)


----------



## b3ves

> I'd have gone for the ragtop 350z (see autotrader) with the Middlehursts Supercharger fitted (see Evo)


Yep, it did cross my mind but I didn't want to go for another car where having an open roof represents a compromise drive-wise.


----------



## topgun

111R - Fast, very fast, as fast as the VX220 Turbo, handles better and slows down faster. Also, looks WAY better  The way to go.

Real shame they broke the breaks, but oh well, cant have everything.

Jaye


----------



## b3ves

> 111R - Fast, very fast, as fast as the VX220 Turbo, handles better and slows down faster. Also, looks WAY better  The way to go.
> 
> Real shame they broke the breaks, but oh well, cant have everything.


What I've read so far is that they devoted a lot of effort to ensure that the 111R ABS setup is the best around. It's designed to allow a certain degree of lockup before cutting in and is not the same as that used in the VX220. They used Porsche as a benchmark, which bodes well. The Porsche brakes on my TT are amazing.


----------



## jgoodman00

> The Porsche brakes on my TT are amazing.


Did this mod transform the pedal feel completely when you had them changed? I find all other cars feel so over-servo'd now when compared to the brakes on my S. Thinking back to my TT, the brake used to have significant travel before biting, & then at best felt spongy.

I wonder what the 111R would be like with Porsche brakes on it. How about the nice ceramic ones (at something like Â£10k!). Or perhaps the Enzo brakes from the wrecked one on ebay.


----------



## b3ves

> Did this mod transform the pedal feel completely when you had them changed? I find all other cars feel so over-servo'd now when compared to the brakes on my S. Thinking back to my TT, the brake used to have significant travel before biting, & then at best felt spongy.


Yep, can only describe it as if the brakes aren't actually trying when they stop the car. The bite just feels so secure.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Yep, can only describe it as if the brakes aren't actually trying when they stop the car. The bite just feels so secure.


As demonstrated in Wales, France, Germany...... ;D


----------



## martin_read

Test drive tomorrow at 11:00 ;D

Martin


----------



## b3ves

Delivery currently expected 3rd week in March, planning to pick it up Thursday 18th ;D


----------



## caney

my father in law owns a 190 and it f*cking flies  it's black with 2 red stripes going from back of car over the seats and along the bonnet. i believe it's a bespoke model.


----------



## martin_read

An interesting morning. The Elise is a totally different driving experience. I`m going back tomorrow to trade in my TT for one.

cheers

Martin


----------



## scoTTy

It's reviewed in Aprils Top Gear magazine.

"Best Lotus ever"


----------



## KevinST

BTT


----------



## b3ves

I phoned the dealer today to check that all is still okay for delivery next week. It's now looking like 'end of March', to be confirmed next week.

Bummer, as I was planning to take it up to the Lake District the weekend after next 

I hope it arrives before the IOM trip on the 2nd April :?


----------



## martin_read

b3ves,

Looking back through the thread, you ordered the car on 11th of feb, so end of march is about 7 weeks delivery time. I was quoted 6 weeks delivery time last week.

It will be worth waiting for...

cheers

Martin


----------



## b3ves

I got a phone call today to say it _may_ be with me by the 26th March. Lotus are working weekends to keep up with demand - hope I don't get a Saturday car


----------



## paulb

That'll make a change, they normally knock off on a Friday lunchtime!


----------



## b3ves

It's now 29th March and I'm still waiting, but my dealer did lend me their demo 111S for the weekend to apologise for the hold-up (which is not their fault). When I do eventually get the car, I'll be posting as an ex-Audi owner about how some other brands/dealers demonstrate how to recruit and retain loyal customers, but that's another story.

Took it to the Brecon Beacons and Black Mountains to explore my favourite TT roads and start to get to know the car in the process. In the dry (it was, mostly), a TT wouldn't see which way a 111S went, so I can only imagine what the R will be like 

Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait


----------



## paulb

You'll never get Audi customer service out of a Lotus dealer. But what you will get is one of the sweetest handling chassis ever made.

Done 300 miles in my 182 bhp 850 kg VX220 over the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## b3ves

paulb said:


> You'll never get Audi customer service out of a Lotus dealer.


No, it will be immeasurably better than the oxymoron that is Audi dealer customer service, at least in my case.


----------



## jonhaff

yes all very nice but when it comes to the practical things like not leaking when its raining then forget it. Everyone i know who has had one ends up with a wet arse as the roof always leaks and leaves a nice puddle in those hard bucket seats !!!


----------



## garyc

When they are running well (and there's the caveat) Elises (and VXs) are amongst the best driving experiences to be had at any price. Although the chassis do like to slide around alot, meaning you have to be very careful to try an max them out away from the track and out on the roads.

You just have to accept the trade offs. The reliability is now far better on Loti (?) than in previous times. The Lotus push into North America and the Toyota sourced powertrains all bode well for longer term mechanical reliability.

And I have no direct experience, but I believe the Lotus dealer network is highly competant and really know their product.


----------



## Carlos

paulb said:


> You'll never get Audi customer service out of a Lotus dealer.


Well I read it on April 1st, so I suppose it counts :wink:


----------



## jdn

garyc said:


> And I have no direct experience, but I believe the Lotus dealer network is highly competant and really know their product.


When I bought my Elise (sadly gone now) I was introduced to my cars 'engineer' who had PDId the car. Whenever it was then booked in for a service it was always by him, and he would personally collect the car from work or home, take it to the garage, service it, then return it and go through all he had done, returning any parts removed. Worked very well, and any niggles (wiper blades, stone chips etc.) could be pointed out to him, and he would go off and fix them.

Was a fantastic system, but of course only feasible on small volume manufacturers - this was a few years ago as well.


----------



## b3ves

Arrived tonight at 6.00pm - yippee 

pictures to follow


----------



## davidg

Nice one Rob , but it cant SOUND anything like your R32   , so will it go round the TT track faster ?


----------



## b3ves

davidg said:


> Nice one Rob , but it cant SOUND anything like your R32   , so will it go round the TT track faster ?


Nope, it sounds like a sewing machine by comparison, but then again I haven't been beyond 4000 rpm and I bet it sounds better closer to the EIGHT THOUSAND THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY RPM redline 

As for the TT track, I reckon if it's dry the R32 wouldn't see which way the Elise went. Neither would most other cars, though


----------



## davidg

b3ves said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Rob , but it cant SOUND anything like your R32   , so will it go round the TT track faster ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it sounds like a sewing machine by comparison, but then again I haven't been beyond 4000 rpm and I bet it sounds better closer to the EIGHT THOUSAND THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY RPM redline
> 
> As for the TT track, I reckon if it's dry the R32 wouldn't see which way the Elise went. Neither would most other cars, though
Click to expand...

   what bhp is the elise sewing machine ?


----------



## b3ves

190bhp and only 860kgs


----------



## paulb

Enjoy Rob. Looking forward to comparing the 111R and my modded VX220 sometime...

Have you registered at www.seloc.org?


----------



## b3ves

Well, I managed to get 260 running-in miles under my belt today, but not before taking a few piccies.









Lots more at http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/111r/

So far I've been careful to follow the running-in instructions (no more than half throttle, no sustained rpm above 4500, but lots of varied driving) and plan to have the 1000km covered before the long weekend is out. Then it's in for the free 1st service and it'll be ready for a thrash when I get back from holiday on the 26th.

Considering that the engine isn't supposed to come into its own until 6200rpm, I'm surprised as to how fast it feels already. It even feels quite 'torquey', which the engine definitely isn't, so it must all be down to the (lack of) weight.

Paulb, I'd love to meet up at some point to compare against your VX. Yes, I've joined seloc and will be looking out for a meet sometime soon.

Cheers,
Rob

PS. I LOVE it!


----------



## jampott

Be good to see you and Paulb's cars together - they usually come in pairs, don't they?

..

..

..

Rollerskates


----------



## jampott

Just jealous that I can't get my lardy arse into one. Actually, that isn't true. I'm too tall. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Widget

Very nice indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do you know why they put the tail pipes back together, a la S1, rather than apart like the earlier S2's?


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> Well, I managed to get 260 running-in miles under my belt today, but not before taking a few piccies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more at http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/111r/
> 
> So far I've been careful to follow the running-in instructions (no more than half throttle, no sustained rpm above 4500, but lots of varied driving) and plan to have the 1000km covered before the long weekend is out. Then it's in for the free 1st service and it'll be ready for a thrash when I get back from holiday on the 26th.
> 
> Considering that the engine isn't supposed to come into its own until 6200rpm, I'm surprised as to how fast it feels already. It even feels quite 'torquey', which the engine definitely isn't, so it must all be down to the (lack of) weight.
> 
> Paulb, I'd love to meet up at some point to compare against your VX. Yes, I've joined seloc and will be looking out for a meet sometime soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> PS. I LOVE it!


Nice Rob. Running in? Isn't that for people who intend to do 120,000 miles in their car :roll: :wink:

Don't think there wil be much to trouble it for flying lap times from the VAG stable.


----------



## SteveS

Very nice Rob (and no chance of boogering the headlight washers on some fool cone :wink. Not sticking the B3 plate on it?


----------



## b3ves

Cheers guys.

Steve, hope your headlight washer got sorted easily/cheaply after IOM. I will be putting the B3 plate on the R, but not until after the novelty of having an 04 plate wears off 

Not sure about the exhausts (I preferred the old style), but I expect it's something to do with space for exhaust for the VVT engine and 6 speed 'box. The boot floor is shallower than the K series models.


----------



## martin_read

b3ves said:


> So far I've been careful to follow the running-in instructions (no more than half throttle, no sustained rpm above 4500, but lots of varied driving) and plan to have the 1000km covered before the long weekend is out. Then it's in for the free 1st service and it'll be ready for a thrash when I get back from holiday on the 26th.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Your car looks fantastic Rob, I really like that colour in the flesh.

Are you sure that it is 1000 km until the first service ? I thought it was
1/2 throttle and less than 4500 rpm for the first 600 miles, then short
bursts of increasing throttle up until the first service, which is due
between 1000 - 1500 miles ?

The weather was brilliant here in the South West on Friday, I was wondering how long it would take you to get the roof off !

cheers

Martin


----------



## b3ves

martin_read said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Your car looks fantastic Rob, I really like that colour in the flesh.
> 
> Are you sure that it is 1000 km until the first service ? I thought it was
> 1/2 throttle and less than 4500 rpm for the first 600 miles, then short
> bursts of increasing throttle up until the first service, which is due
> between 1000 - 1500 miles ?
> 
> The weather was brilliant here in the South West on Friday, I was wondering how long it would take you to get the roof off !
> 
> cheers
> 
> Martin


Cheers Martin 

We're both right re running-in. My handbook says 600 miles (1,000 km) and I figured those extra 21.4 miles by sticking to the km conversion would make all the difference 

Re the first 'After Sales' service, the book does indeed say 1000-1500 miles, but my dealer said I could bring it in sooner without losing any benefit, after which 'full vehicle performance' can be exploited. :wink:


----------



## clived

Rob - great pics - car looks fantastic! 

Clive


----------



## scoTTy

I wasn't sure silver would look ok but I think it looks blinding! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

How's the car when under power or haven't you felt the VVT bit yet (running it) ?

We really do need to all get together.


----------



## kmpowell

Rob took me out in it today and all i can say is 'FANTSTIC'! 

Lovely colour combo and the engine note is superb (even before a sports exaust is fitted!).

A MUCH more civilised car than the older Elise's, but still sporty, sharp and keen to be driven.

Nice one Rob.


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> I wasn't sure silver would look ok but I think it looks blinding! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> How's the car when under power or haven't you felt the VVT bit yet (running it) ?
> 
> We really do need to all get together.


Cheers Paul,

I'm up at nearly 400 miles and had my first couple of ventures up past 6000 to sample the VVT. The engine note gets serious and you get a firm kick up the backside - I can't wait until it's run in so I can really give it some wellie 

Let's still aim for a meet in May http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=24309


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Rob, 
Looks the business mate. 
You should have popped up this weekend....I was at a loose end and could have done with making myself feeling better and whooping an Elise  :wink: 

Seriously though....who is that jockey in the red shirt who is standing in your car? 









:roll: :-*


----------



## martin_read

Exploring the dark side.... :lol:

I finally picked up my Elise on Wednesday, and now have 800 miles on it,
mainly driven in the rain. I have been well behaved and careful about running it in, stuck below 4,500 rpm for the first 600 miles.

Even stuck with that low rev limit the car feels wonderfully balanced and
secure on the road. The feedback through the steering and seats is an eye opener.

Yesterday it was dry and sunny, and I passed the 600 mile mark.

Oh good.

According to the manual I can now briefly exploit the performance, time
to discover the dark side of the Toyota's cam shafts and take it above 6,500.

I`ve only done it about 10 times, the car has a Jekyll and Hyde character.

I have fallen in love with the sound of the engine and the acceleration 

Hopefully, if it stops bloody raining I might get the hard top off . You were
lucky Rob !

cheers

Martin


----------



## b3ves

martin_read said:


> According to the manual I can now briefly exploit the performance, time
> to discover the dark side of the Toyota's cam shafts and take it above 6,500.
> 
> I`ve only done it about 10 times, the car has a Jekyll and Hyde character.
> 
> I have fallen in love with the sound of the engine and the acceleration


I passed 600 miles on my way back from Exmoor yesterday and you are absolutely spot on with Jekyll and Hyde. OH MY GOD it's fun to the point of intoxication! The lure of the dark side of 6200 is irresistible and I could hardly contain myself from going for the red change-up light at every opportunity, but nonetheless kept it to the 'occasional foray'.

The handbook says full performance can only be exploited once it's had its first 'after sales service' - guess where mine's been today?


----------



## aidb

Rob,
Great write up in this months (June) Evo. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 111R189

wow. ok first off, the 111R has Toyota`s VVTL-i system, and secondly, lotus re-programmed the ECU so that the high Lift point in the cams is 6,200rpm (6,800rpm in celica) with engine limit at 8,350rpm (lower in celica, around 8000rpm) and hence you have a much larger power band to play with...Cam down-change is 5,800rpm when racing the car hard!!! the kick-in point of the cam has been tweaked so that it is not as hard as in the celica and peak power is down from 190bhp in celica to 189bhp in elise/exige due to lotus improving the lower end pull in the torque...

No offence but it seems alot of folk in here don`t know to much about Lotus and/or they are just to ignorant to read the press releases and test done by many car mags etc

AND VVT is the valves working their asses off to give the car optimum low end performance and the L-i is the Lift intelligent which happens at 6,200rpm
and all these posts about EVOs power/weights hahahaha give me a break,,,,i love it when people go mad and post something as stupid as "220bhp per tonne.....right...so the Evo weighs 1360KG and std has 202bhp per tonne.....but after my mods has..."get a grip...ok after i mod my elise with FI it has 275bhp and weighs 850kg so whos faster NOW!


----------



## 111R189

remember standard celica is VVT-i (140bhp) and Tsport is VVTL-i (190bhp) and standard celica has nothing after 6000rpm except a need for gear change OR a new engine after you blow it!


----------



## b3ves

Whoah, where did that come from?

I sold my 111R in April, which would have been a sad event if it were not to change it for an Exige. Good as the Elise was, the Exige is a cut above when it comes to pace around a track. Horses for courses maybe, but I absolutely no regrets about swapping for something more focused.

Enjoy your car


----------



## Carlos

11R189 I bet you're very quick around the track. With the roof down, that chip on your shoulder would act like the rear wing on the Exige. Did it take hours in the wind tunnel to hone its shape?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

111R189 said:


> and all these posts about EVOs power/weights hahahaha give me a break,,,,i love it when people go mad and post something as stupid as "220bhp per tonne.....right...so the Evo weighs 1360KG and std has 202bhp per tonne.....but after my mods has..."get a grip...ok after i mod my elise with FI it has 275bhp and weighs 850kg so whos faster NOW!


Haha...oh these threads are hilarious  I picture the scene: proud Lotus owner logs onto another Marque owners forum to evangelise about his pride and joyâ€¦.. â€œah these boys donâ€™t know anything about my track missileâ€¦they all drive Audiâ€™sâ€¦.Iâ€™ll set them rightâ€ :lol:

Now thenâ€¦..111R man, if you had cared to look just a little further back at the history in this part of the forum you will find:
a)	NO ONE is criticising the Elise andâ€¦
b)	In fact, many of us here who populate "Other Marques" are regular track dayers and regularly visit the Nordschliefe (thatâ€™s a the proper name for the old Nurburgring circuit by the way, just in case you didnâ€™t know :wink: ) have first hand experience of the Elise and Exige, courtesy of Monsieur B3VES, who owns both cars. All we have is praise for the car especially the pace that Rob drives it, matey boy.

As for your comments about the Evo well....I think you'll find a completely standard, out of the box Evo VIII MR340 has 250bhp/tonne and the FQ400 is clearly more than thatâ€¦..it is common in the Evo fraternity to modify the car and mine is actually an official Mitsubishi upgrade so itâ€™s fair to say I havenâ€™t gone â€œmadâ€ and made a â€œstupidâ€ claims of what my car can do.

And as for stock, out of the box performance, I guess a picture is worth a thousand wordsâ€¦so this is all Iâ€™ll say :wink:








As you sayâ€¦.â€whoâ€™s faster NOW!â€ :-*


----------



## jampott

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> 111R189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and all these posts about EVOs power/weights hahahaha give me a break,,,,i love it when people go mad and post something as stupid as "220bhp per tonne.....right...so the Evo weighs 1360KG and std has 202bhp per tonne.....but after my mods has..."get a grip...ok after i mod my elise with FI it has 275bhp and weighs 850kg so whos faster NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...oh these threads are hilarious  I picture the scene: proud Lotus owner logs onto another Marque owners forum to evangelise about his pride and joy&#8230;.. "ah these boys don't know anything about my track missile&#8230;they all drive Audi's&#8230;.I'll set them right" :lol:
> 
> Now then&#8230;..111R man, if you had cared to look just a little further back at the history in this part of the forum you will find:
> a)	NO ONE is criticising the Elise and&#8230;
> b)	In fact, many of us here who populate "Other Marques" are regular track dayers and regularly visit the Nordschliefe (that's a the proper name for the old Nurburgring circuit by the way, just in case you didn't know :wink: ) have first hand experience of the Elise and Exige, courtesy of Monsieur B3VES, who owns both cars. All we have is praise for the car, matey boy.
> 
> As for your comments about the Evo well....I think you'll find a completely standard, out of the box Evo VIII MR340 has 250bhp/tonne and the FQ400 is clearly more than that&#8230;..it is common in the Evo fraternity to modify the car and mine is actually an official Mitsubishi upgrade so it's fair to say I haven't gone "mad" and made a "stupid" claims of what my car can do.
> 
> And as for stock, out of the box performance, I guess a picture is worth a thousand words&#8230;so this is all I'll say :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you say&#8230;."who's faster NOW!" :-*
Click to expand...

Is that the Evo being beaten by a car with a wooden ladder for a chasis? :lol:


----------



## b3ves

jampott said:


> Is that the Evo being beaten by a car with a wooden ladder for a chasis? :lol:


Nah, that's the one that has an aluminium chassis, just like the Exige which managed to lap a damp TG circuit within 0.4 sec of what the FQ320 managed when it was dry 

Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## Rebel

Nice car Rob !

I'm also looking for a Elise. I already have 4 months de prospectus from this car beside my bed, and every evening i think, tomorrow i call the dealer for a test-ride 

But for sure the Elise will replace my TT, end of this year, or beginning next year.
Good luck with your beautifull car.

Rob


----------



## b3ves

Rebel said:


> Nice car Rob !
> 
> I'm also looking for a Elise. I already have 4 months de prospectus from this car beside my bed, and every evening i think, tomorrow i call the dealer for a test-ride
> 
> But for sure the Elise will replace my TT, end of this year, or beginning next year.
> Good luck with your beautifull car.
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob
I'll be at the Nurburgring in my Exige the weekend of 17 September if you fancy meeting and coming round as a passenger?

Hope to see you then

Rob


----------



## Rebel

Deal.! I'll be there 

I will take a copy with me, from the " The ideal line on the Ring" , it is a DVD a bought at the Scuderia-cursus. The DVD is what they theached us at the cursus those four day's. It's unique and i think you like it very much. You may have it.

Till than,

Rob


----------



## gcp

Rob

Did you travel out of Bath on A36 towards Dorset a couple (3?) weekends ago on Saturday morning ?

I came out of the Bathampton Mill junction infront of a grey Exige and was suprised to see it again in my mirrors after turning onto A350 after Warminster.

Must have been pressing on :wink: at bit as we were on bikes.


----------



## b3ves

Rebel said:


> Deal.! I'll be there
> I will take a copy with me, from the " The ideal line on the Ring" , it is a DVD a bought at the Scuderia-cursus. The DVD is what they theached us at the cursus those four day's. It's unique and i think you like it very much. You may have it.


Deal 


gcp said:


> Rob
> Did you travel out of Bath on A36 towards Dorset a couple (3?) weekends ago on Saturday morning ?


Sadly not - my Exige has been 'resting' since I came back from Nurburgring and Le Mans. I manged to cover nearly 4000 miles in the first 7 weeks of ownership and I have another major trip planned for September (http://www.stelvionotbust.org/), so I'm only taking it out for track days at the mo. Next one is Bedford 29th August BH Monday.

In the meantime, I'm at least starting to get some use out of the CSL - doing the Lotus 'Intensive Driver Training' at Hethel on Saturday and will be doing the run up to Norfolk in the Beemer. Not sure how that'll go down in the car park at Chez Lotus, but it's hardly a competitor


----------



## 111R189

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> 111R189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and all these posts about EVOs power/weights hahahaha give me a break,,,,i love it when people go mad and post something as stupid as "220bhp per tonne.....right...so the Evo weighs 1360KG and std has 202bhp per tonne.....but after my mods has..."get a grip...ok after i mod my elise with FI it has 275bhp and weighs 850kg so whos faster NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...oh these threads are hilarious  I picture the scene: proud Lotus owner logs onto another Marque owners forum to evangelise about his pride and joyâ€¦.. â€œah these boys donâ€™t know anything about my track missileâ€¦they all drive Audiâ€™sâ€¦.Iâ€™ll set them rightâ€ :lol:
> 
> Now thenâ€¦..111R man, if you had cared to look just a little further back at the history in this part of the forum you will find:
> a)	NO ONE is criticising the Elise andâ€¦
> b)	In fact, many of us here who populate "Other Marques" are regular track dayers and regularly visit the Nordschliefe (thatâ€™s a the proper name for the old Nurburgring circuit by the way, just in case you didnâ€™t know :wink: ) have first hand experience of the Elise and Exige, courtesy of Monsieur B3VES, who owns both cars. All we have is praise for the car especially the pace that Rob drives it, matey boy.
> 
> As for your comments about the Evo well....I think you'll find a completely standard, out of the box Evo VIII MR340 has 250bhp/tonne and the FQ400 is clearly more than thatâ€¦..it is common in the Evo fraternity to modify the car and mine is actually an official Mitsubishi upgrade so itâ€™s fair to say I havenâ€™t gone â€œmadâ€ and made a â€œstupidâ€ claims of what my car can do.
> 
> And as for stock, out of the box performance, I guess a picture is worth a thousand wordsâ€¦so this is all Iâ€™ll say :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you sayâ€¦.â€whoâ€™s faster NOW!â€ :-*
Click to expand...

HEHEHE STU my friend i came to criticise no1....I love my elise just like you and any other lotus owner i am sure will love your lotus whethe rit is exige/elise......I am glad you enjoy the car as do i...My point was to explain exactly how the engine works as some people seem to think VVT is the 6,200rpm and after bit.....And as for posting about evo fq 400s etc, they will do about 16 miles on a full tank if you were to give it full pelt and you can easily have 400hp on your elise/exige goto forcefed......You call me a proud Lotus owner as if i am some mature man, i am a 20 year old who loves my car and loved the elises i owned before-hand (that being k-series standard and 111s) AND Nordschliefe you will find has about 80 corners whereas the nurburgring has something like 113,,,,so that is why it aint called Nordschliefe NO MORE....

ANYWAYS guys i came here to talk about the car and not argue as afterall if you bought a lotus u obviously know your shit an i would not be criticising a fellow lotus enthusiast, simply trying to give as much info as i can, just like people help me out....

And on the evos, how the hell can you compare a modified fq340 or anything, its Forced Induction, the elise/exige NA, so when supercharged they make all those tin-rice-rockets look stupid and a waste of cash..And if you cared to look a little further back you`d notice i quoted some idiot talking about standard evos etc BUT THEY ARE TURBO`d and its a bigger engine an so bought by drivers for other reasons such as posing....


----------



## 111R189

As for your comments about the Evo well....I think you'll find a completely standard, out of the box Evo VIII MR340 has 250bhp/tonne and the FQ400 is clearly more than that...

Sorry i had to read this over and over and i pissed myself, and so had to have a shower, get clean clothes on and then reply.. an MRFQ340 "completely standard out of the box" HAHAH is it hell i think you will find an evo is standard only when it has 276bhp, anything more is "modified"...Unless what you are saying is that i buy an elise, but before i take ownership, i send it to forcefed for the 400bhp kit, and then i recieve a completely standard "out-of-the-box" elise with about 470bhp/tonne BUT this is not true as that is "modified" and it don`t make any difference whether Mitsubishi sell the car as a standard evo (276bhp) or an fq300/310/320/330/340/400!!!! THEY ARE ALL MODIFIED FROM THE STANDARD 276BHP MODEL....Its no bigger/better engine, its simple air-flow/ecu tricks and on the 400 a big fat turbo that makes the car un-driveable out of the power band and way too expensive to give full pelt, even if it can hit 180mph or so, whats the point when u could only cruise at that speed for about 6 minutes before hitting a garage to make an Â£80 fill up hahaha...Please keep the stupid comparisons to yourself as at the end of the day i didn`t make these comparisons i simply read stupid comments and made sense out of it!


----------



## 111R189

it is common in the Evo fraternity to modify the car and mine is actually an official Mitsubishi upgrade so itâ€™s fair to say I havenâ€™t gone â€œmadâ€

hehehe....and lotus owners aren`t known for modifying their cars hahaha!!!!!!! THE K-SERIES U DAFTY HAS BEEN A GREAT BRIT ENGINE SINCE THE EARLY 80`S.......So not only is it very upgradable but it was the basis on which the elise started to which gave birth to the exige.....Which is nothing more than a motorsport elise (asthetically anyways) All i can say to u stu is exige 240r lotus fitted factory upgrade to which will include elises and all other exiges withink the next year!!! peace to ya and hope i get to burn ya someday on a track


----------



## 111R189

http://www.cpdserver.com/elisetalk/vide ... 0-spin.wmv

still not a believer then check out this MONSTER :evil:


----------



## b3ves

111R189 said:


> AND Nordschliefe you will find has about 80 corners whereas the nurburgring has something like 113,,,,so that is why it aint called Nordschliefe NO MORE....


Did you make that up or are you just misinformed?


----------



## justtin

111R189 said:


> it don`t make any difference whether Mitsubishi sell the car as a standard evo (276bhp) or an fq300/310/320/330/340/400!!!! THEY ARE ALL MODIFIED FROM THE STANDARD 276BHP MODEL....Its no bigger/better engine, its simple air-flow/ecu tricks and on the 400 a big fat turbo that makes the car un-driveable out of the power band


doesn't the FQ400 have HKS forged connecting rods, Omega forged pistons, 680cc HKS injectors and a Zytec high pressure fuel pump that the others don't?


----------



## b3ves

justtin said:


> 111R189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it don`t make any difference whether Mitsubishi sell the car as a standard evo (276bhp) or an fq300/310/320/330/340/400!!!! THEY ARE ALL MODIFIED FROM THE STANDARD 276BHP MODEL....Its no bigger/better engine, its simple air-flow/ecu tricks and on the 400 a big fat turbo that makes the car un-driveable out of the power band
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't the FQ400 have HKS forged connecting rods, Omega forged pistons, 680cc HKS injectors and a Zytec high pressure fuel pump that the others don't?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think you may be right. I'm certainly no expert re Evo's, but IIRC the Lancer Evolution VIII MR FQ400 parts list reads something like:

Lancer Evolution VIII MR FQ320

Custom built Garrett GT Dual Ball bearing Turbocharger

Owen Developments custom manufactured cast Stainless Steel Exhaust Manifold and Exhaust Elbow

Omega Forged Pistons

HKS Forged Con Rods

HKS 680cc Injectors

Zytec ITP116 High Pressure Fuel Pump

HKS 1.6 mm Steel Head Gasket

Motec M800 OEM ECU

HKS Iridium Spark Plugs

Jan Speed High Flow Sports Cat

Alcon competition derived 240 mm high clamp mode, heavy duty clutch complete with Cera-metallic 6 paddle sprung centred drive plate

HKS High Strength Head and Big End Bolts

Alcon Mono6 Brake Kit incorporating Monobloc 6 pot road caliper with 343 mm curved vein Disc on a Aluminium mounting bell assembly with Ferodo DS2500 brake pads

Ralliart Aero Mirrors

Carbon Fibre Front Lip Spoiler

Carbon Fibre 'Sharks Tooth' Rear Vortex Generator

PIAA High Performance Light and Wiper Upgrade

Gloss Black Team Dynamics Lightweight Alloy Wheels


----------



## b3ves

111R189 said:


> All i can say to u stu is exige 240r lotus fitted factory upgrade to which will include elises and all other exiges withink the next year!!! peace to ya and hope i get to burn ya someday on a track


How will Lotus fit the Exige-based 240R supercharger in the smaller engine compartment of the Elise? :roll:


----------



## b3ves

111R189 said:


> an MRFQ340 "completely standard out of the box" HAHAH is it hell i think you will find an evo is standard only when it has 276bhp, anything more is "modified"...Unless what you are saying is that i buy an elise, but before i take ownership, i send it to forcefed for the 400bhp kit, and then i recieve a completely standard "out-of-the-box" elise with about 470bhp/tonne BUT this is not true as that is "modified" and it don`t make any difference whether Mitsubishi sell the car as a standard evo (276bhp) or an fq300/310/320/330/340/400!!!! THEY ARE ALL MODIFIED FROM THE STANDARD 276BHP MODEL....!


I don't think that's the point when discussing modifications. 'Official' modifications are carried out and warranted by the *manufacturer* whereas the likes of Forcefed are *aftermarket tuners.*

Hope that clarifies
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

111R189 said:


> As for your comments about the Evo well....I think you'll find a completely standard, out of the box Evo VIII MR340 has 250bhp/tonne and the FQ400 is clearly more than that...
> 
> Sorry i had to read this over and over and i pissed myself, and so had to have a shower, get clean clothes on and then reply.. an MRFQ340 "completely standard out of the box" HAHAH is it hell i think you will find an evo is standard only when it has 276bhp, anything more is "modified"...Unless what you are saying is that i buy an elise, but before i take ownership, i send it to forcefed for the 400bhp kit, and then i recieve a completely standard "out-of-the-box" elise with about 470bhp/tonne BUT this is not true as that is "modified" and it don`t make any difference whether Mitsubishi sell the car as a standard evo (276bhp) or an fq300/310/320/330/340/400!!!! THEY ARE ALL MODIFIED FROM THE STANDARD 276BHP MODEL....Its no bigger/better engine, its simple air-flow/ecu tricks and on the 400 a big fat turbo that makes the car un-driveable out of the power band and way too expensive to give full pelt, even if it can hit 180mph or so, whats the point when u could only cruise at that speed for about 6 minutes before hitting a garage to make an Â£80 fill up hahaha...Please keep the stupid comparisons to yourself as at the end of the day i didn`t make these comparisons i simply read stupid comments and made sense out of it!


And exactly what is your point?

Whilst you were knocking one out in the shower (thinking about your superior car knowledge to anyone else on the planet) did you stop to consider that, based on this "revolutionary" principle of yours, that anything aside from a standard car must be"modified." What do you make of a BMW M5, an RS6, an Exige, or a 996 Turbo for example?

An official OEM manufactured car is "out of the box" and that's my point. NOTHING has been "after market" modified on a WRX STi, a Vauxhall Monaro VXR, an MR340, a 996 Turbo or an RS6 HOWEVER, they all are founded from a base model with far less performance.

As for your comments about burning me up on track....well go for it. When you've finished the day and got back to your parents house, be sure to tell your yo' mama what a special person you are, "wasting" people on track with your mesmeric driving skills...if it's that important to you then your life is clearly less fulfilled than mine. And AFTER yo' mama has cooked your spaghetti hoops, tell her that you've been nominated by the TT owners club as their resident "Car Officianado" having wowed them with your prolific knowledge of all things 4 wheeled they just couldn't resist.....then you can justiify going up to that shower of yours, and knocking another one out :lol:


----------



## hiTTchy

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Whilst you were knocking one out in the shower (thinking about your superior car knowledge to anyone else on the planet) did you stop to consider that, based on this "revolutionary" principle of yours, that anything aside from a standard car must be"modified." What do you make of a BMW M5, an RS6, an Exige, or a 996 Turbo for example?
> 
> An official OEM manufactured car is "out of the box" and that's my point. NOTHING has been "after market" modified on a WRX STi, a Vauxhall Monaro VXR, an MR340, a 996 Turbo or an RS6 HOWEVER, they all are founded from a base model with far less performance.
> 
> As for your comments about burning me up on track....well go for it. When you've finished the day and got back to your parents house, be sure to tell your yo' mama what a special person you are, "wasting" people on track with your mesmeric driving skills...if it's that important to you then your life is clearly less fulfilled than mine. And AFTER yo' mama has cooked your spaghetti hoops, tell her that you've been nominated by the TT owners club as their resident "Car Officianado" having wowed them with your prolific knowledge of all things 4 wheeled they just couldn't resist.....then you can justiify going up to that shower of yours, and knocking another one out :lol:


 :lol: ROTFLMFAO :lol:


----------



## SixFootTwo

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> When you've finished the day and got back to your parents house, be sure to tell your yo' mama what a special person you are, "wasting" people on track with your mesmeric driving skills


BWAHAHAHAHA, maybe put in an order for a new T-shirt too Clicky link


----------



## 111R189

:lol: hahahahahahaha :lol: wow you soo funny and the fact that i was being sarcastic didn`t enter your mind LOL i was joking about burning you but from your response you sound like the person on the road who always gets burnt! unlucky m8 and will surely see you one day on the track and find out who has the last laugh.....

And my life isn`t fullfilled enough!!!! HAHAHAHAHA I`m 20 years old, i own a lotus elise 111R! Stick that in your pipe n smoke it! imagine what i can have by the time i reach your age (about 60?).Theres no need to be jelous now, i just worked harder than you didn`t i... :idea: maybe you should try that

Hope the pension covers your petrol and heating bills take care now oldi Stu


----------



## 111R189

whilst i stand in the shower knockin a big one off, i`m still making more money than you on a good day!! :-* !! so come lick my balls at the track as they may give u a bit more luck in life so that you don`t get your mollies on the net trying to be the big man especially when u`d get 0wned in the first place by some1 who has the kinda car you were only dreaming about when you were 58!!!! 8)


----------



## 111R189

at the end of the day Evo`s are for lady-men who ant to pose around town all day-night (not after 20 fill ups at the garage)...All the driver aids..wheres the point, oh i c, because you cannot drive and have no confidence you get a ladies car so that it helps you go around corners and you hope that people on the side of the road think its all you! LOLOL  whoops did i just tell em? sorry big chief anyways PM me with the tracks you`ll be at and i`ll see you there.....


----------



## b3ves

Is this kiddie for real?


----------



## 111R189

must be grandaddy  i`m not the grown up man arguing, shows how much Lotus made a mistake trying to bring others into the fold with the 111R and exige, most of US enthusiasts didnt want to be involved with the lady drivers....ah well will just have to keep on laughin at your hilarious comments you sad old man......


----------



## b3ves

111R189 said:


> must be grandaddy  i`m not the grown up man arguing, shows how much Lotus made a mistake trying to bring others into the fold with the 111R and exige, most of US enthusiasts didnt want to be involved with the lady drivers....ah well will just have to keep on laughin at your hilarious comments you sad old man......


Cheeky little [email protected] Go away and play somewhere else.

Before you go, what the hell brought you onto this forum where most people couldn't care less about Lotus? :?


----------



## hiTTchy

b3ves said:


> Is this kiddie for real?


Well, just look through the thread.... this guy is actually talking to himself - three or four posts straight after each other :lol: .

As for the "I`m 20 years old, i own a lotus elise 111R! Stick that in your pipe n smoke it!".... well, let's be honest - any 20 year old with a half decent job could get a Lotus through 'Ocean Finance' FFS. However, most are in university perfecting their spelling, grammar and punctuation :wink: .

111R - You'd be better off pumping your hard earned cash into property.... at least you'd still have some left then when you reach the grand old age of 58!


----------



## SixFootTwo

111R189 said:


> I`m 20 years old, i own a lotus elise 111R!


...and let's guess, you're girlfriend is called Lara and she is a rich aristocratic treasure hunter.

I think you've been playing too much PS2 and you're getting real life mixed up with Gran Tourismo, if you take a few less happy pills on a Friday night you won't find the world going all pixelated on you.

Didn't put all of this in text speak so I hope you can understand it OK !


----------



## garyc

Moderator Note:

So all appears to be going well here then? I believe the schools go back in a few weeks anyway. :wink:

But Rob, just when _are_ you going to get a decent car and drive it properly? 

And Stu, you really should think about getting some track time in 'b4 u get wastedm8'.


----------



## 111R189

SixFootTwo said:


> 111R189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`m 20 years old, i own a lotus elise 111R!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and let's guess, you're girlfriend is called Lara and she is a rich aristocratic treasure hunter.
> 
> I think you've been playing too much PS2 and you're getting real life mixed up with Gran Tourismo, if you take a few less happy pills on a Friday night you won't find the world going all pixelated on you.
> 
> Didn't put all of this in text speak so I hope you can understand it OK !
Click to expand...

How the HELL did you know her!!!!! there better not be more than one lara


----------



## 111R189

hiTTchy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this kiddie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just look through the thread.... this guy is actually talking to himself - three or four posts straight after each other :lol: .
> 
> As for the "I`m 20 years old, i own a lotus elise 111R! Stick that in your pipe n smoke it!".... well, let's be honest - any 20 year old with a half decent job could get a Lotus through 'Ocean Finance' FFS. However, most are in university perfecting their spelling, grammar and punctuation :wink: .
> 
> 111R - You'd be better off pumping your hard earned cash into property.... at least you'd still have some left then when you reach the grand old age of 58!
Click to expand...

LOL and what, you think i havent, or that i only have enough cash for one thing hehehehe LOL grow up dude, you can`t be jelous of me all the time, be happy with what you got and not what everyone else has!

and you show me a uni student who has a Â£30,000+ car and il go lick their arse immediately as i got friends working their asses off in "real" jobs who can only wish of things like lotus and houses.....meanwhile your trying to tell me anyone and everyone invests HAHAHAHA not everyone was handed down their families fortune, you know- some of us actually worked for our "property" and "cars" so go work out how you can sort your own life out before talking shit to someone who HAS!!!! A student with finance availability, thats one in a billion considering to get a 111R new you definetly need a full time job minimum....


----------



## 111R189

hittchy, the fact you reply about Mon Aug 15, 2005 7:29 am shows you must have a great life, up at 7, reply on the net then head out to punch numbers is it? hahaha go get a life before you try to even criticise what i have....i have gained more in 2 years than you have in your whole, sad, pathetic life so i`d stop pretending to be a "pretender" because simply put, you are 1!


----------



## b3ves

I'm selling popcorn if anyone's interested? There are a few seats available at the front :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

111R89 Are you a local ?


----------



## 111R189

BAMTT said:


> 111R89 Are you a local ?


no


----------



## Carlos

Well then *there's nothing for you here*


----------



## hiTTchy

111R189 said:


> hittchy, the fact you reply about Mon Aug 15, 2005 7:29 am shows you must have a great life, up at 7, reply on the net then head out to punch numbers is it?


:lol: Am I then to assume since you replied at 6.23pm it means that your shift in McDonalds has finished and mam has cooked your tea..... get a grip. Your maturity (or lack of :? ) is clearly shown by your attitude and the way you stereotype and judge others by your own standards. :wink:



111R189 said:


> hahaha go get a life before you try to even criticise what i have....


Sadly, that's what most of us have, which is why we avoid 'baiting' others on car forums.... and for criticising what you have - wasn't that the other way around? As I remember, it was you who visited a TT Forum and boasted about your Lotus.



111R189 said:


> i have gained more in 2 years than you have in your whole, sad, pathetic life so i`d stop pretending to be a "pretender" because simply put, you are 1!


How would you possibly know anything about me or anyone else on this forum :? . What I offered you was some friendly advice about investing in property... so to come back with some 'schoolboy' reply seems to 'indicate' to me that you may be just that.... :-*



111R189 said:


> and you show me a uni student who has a Â£30,000+ car


It seems your reading skills need a little attention.... look above at the posts again. What I stated was that anyone in a half decent job could get Â£30k from Ocean Finance.... the student 'bit' was a hint to start improving the spelling, punctuation and grammar in posts (the occasional 'typo' can be tolerated. :wink


----------



## 111R189

haha, meanwhile you spend your "precious time" posting to a supposed "schoolboy" :lol:

Hitchy, you are obviously jelous of me, otherwise what are you doing in here other than to let off your steam??? i came here to read the forum, found that some folk had the VVT and L in VVTL-i mixed up and just like when i get something wrong on any Lotus board, i am corrected, not out of immaturity like you seem to think but, out of decency and to help someone gain knowledge hence exactly where i am....Your the one jumping about forums looking for people to moan at....i came here when people were talking about the elise and one dude was buying his or and exige.....You came here, blatently i might add (especially according to others) to throw down the gauntlet......Well my life is very damn good so far and i`d be a total SNOB to try and compare anyone to myself, i don`t do that, you simply miss-read what i was typing as afterall i was taking the piss out of Stu and a little of B3ves....Who obviously have left this conversation because they don`t give a shit..they were "taking the piss"

Your prob a sound guy, so how about you show a little common sense in your posts...Of course i don`t think you punch numbers, of course i don`t work in McDs so calm yourself down because your getting to worked up over something you have no clue about....


----------



## jampott

111R189 said:


> haha, meanwhile you spend your "precious time" posting to a supposed "schoolboy" :lol:
> 
> Hitchy, you are obviously jelous of me, otherwise what are you doing in here other than to let off your steam??? i came here to read the forum, found that some folk had the VVT and L in VVTL-i mixed up and just like when i get something wrong on any Lotus board, i am corrected, not out of immaturity like you seem to think but, out of decency and to help someone gain knowledge hence exactly where i am....Your the one jumping about forums looking for people to moan at....i came here when people were talking about the elise and one dude was buying his or and exige.....You came here, blatently i might add (especially according to others) to throw down the gauntlet......Well my life is very damn good so far and i`d be a total SNOB to try and compare anyone to myself, i don`t do that, you simply miss-read what i was typing as afterall i was taking the piss out of Stu and a little of B3ves....Who obviously have left this conversation because they don`t give a shit..they were "taking the piss"
> 
> Your prob a sound guy, so how about you show a little common sense in your posts...Of course i don`t think you punch numbers, of course i don`t work in McDs so calm yourself down because your getting to worked up over something you have no clue about....


I don't care how young or rich you are. You're a complete bell end. End of story. See ya.


----------



## kmpowell

[Moderator hat on]This thread is getting close to getting locked guys, lets calm the personal insults please.

thanks
[/Moderator hat on]


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> [Moderator hat on]This thread is getting close to getting locked guys, lets calm the personal insults please.
> 
> thanks
> [/Moderator hat on]


Kev, if I call you a twat, will you lock it? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Moderator hat on]This thread is getting close to getting locked guys, lets calm the personal insults please.
> 
> thanks
> [/Moderator hat on]
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, if I call you a twat, will you lock it? :lol:
Click to expand...

No, cos i am one (as you well know), so it would be factual flaming.  However you don't know if this 20yr old Lotus guy is one or not apart from judging by what he has written.


----------



## b3ves

Big Mac Meal with a Fanta please


----------



## 111R189

:lol:

I never said i was rich and if you are then i`ll take some :roll:

8) I`m Rick James, I`m rich bitch! 

Sounds like someone (jampott) needs to go smoke some of the pott!!! Go relax with the devil :twisted: get yourself sorted out boy! Then come back and be normal


----------



## renton72

111R189 said:


> whilst i stand in the shower knockin a big one off, i`m still making more money than you on a good day!! :-* !! so come lick my balls at the track as they may give u a bit more luck in life so that you don`t get your mollies on the net trying to be the big man especially when u`d get 0wned in the first place by some1 who has the kinda car you were only dreaming about when you were 58!!!! 8)


----------



## renton72

111R189 said:


> you definetly need a full time job minimum....


Does Mcdonalds pay that well then?

Very entertaining thread! :lol:


----------



## jampott

111R189 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I never said i was rich and if you are then i`ll take some :roll:
> 
> 8) I`m Rick James, I`m rich bitch!
> 
> Sounds like someone (jampott) needs to go smoke some of the pott!!! Go relax with the devil :twisted: get yourself sorted out boy! Then come back and be normal


I am normal already, thanks. Its you that isn't.

Nobody here really cares, so why not beat it, kiddo?


----------



## 111R189

[/quote]

I am normal already, thanks. Its you that isn't.

Nobody here really cares, so why not beat it, kiddo?[/quote]

HAHAHA except you...Sad sad life 

And renton, yes McDs pays very well...Infact most of my income is coming from you...STOP EATING AT MCDONALDS YOU ARE GETTING SERIOUSLY FAT! :lol: Bet your audis power/weight has been drained... check here to help yourself HELP yourself www.all4one.com/aitkins-diet.htm :wink:


----------



## 111R189

[/quote]








[/quote]

Watch out for your next visit, i may add a little of that to your burger!!


----------



## justtin

111R189 said:


> ANYWAYS guys i came here to talk about the car and not argue


 :roll:


----------



## renton72

111R189 said:


> And renton, yes McDs pays very well...Infact most of my income is coming from you...STOP EATING AT MCDONALDS YOU ARE GETTING SERIOUSLY FAT! :lol: Bet your audis power/weight has been drained... check here to help yourself HELP yourself www.all4one.com/aitkins-diet.htm :wink:












Ask your boss for a payrise next time you see him! As your so rich it could be you.

You+clown - it all adds up!

Even with my weight the power/weight ratio is greater than you saxo. is this your car by any chance?


----------

